# Show off your fur children



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Dec 14, 2009)

Everyone loves their fur children, they are with us everyday.

I've been missing my babies for a while because they are home and i am 2.5 hours away at college, so i thought i would show them off, because they are my furchildren.

Please share pictures, stories videos etc

Bryer - my 10 year young golden named for his whiteish paw (its hard to tell now) it looked like he stepped in Breyer's French Vanilla icecream, my mom wanted to name him muffin, but we would have none of that. This dog adores me, and my dad, and whenever he gets into trouble he always runs to me when i am home. Bryer is also obsesssed with eating sticky notes, and last year ate all my sticky notes in Beloved that were marking quotes for my double entry journals, he's soo lucky i love him

















Me and Bryer











he insists on sleeping in Duke's bed (duke will not sleep in it) even though his whole life until this summer he had a $100 dog bed he NEVER used






Duke "Dukie" - my 3 year old BichonPoo (Bichon Frise x Poodle), I call him the reject child jokingly because he was a petshop puppy and my friend told me that the only puppies that usually go to the petshops are the ones that dont get sold, but i know that this is not entirely true. He is very loving, and is obsessed with licking things like my bedding or my hand if i would let him. if anyone can tell me why he does this i would be happy to know.
















this is his winter jacket, he lost the booties in the snow last year






Me and Duke






Cool Dude






And the two best friends: haha its so funny to watch the play fight because half the time Bryer is laying down and barely moves other than his head, if Duke really gets annoying he just squishes him with his paw






Funny story, when we first got Duke Bryer wasn't used to be followed around (duke worships bryer) and he peed on him, it was hilarious....until i was the one that had to give duke a bath.

Here are a few videos

Bryer and Duke

Bryer and Duke Fighting again

<3


----------



## Sonya (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are my furchildren:

Tanga is the brown/tan rat terrier, 1 1/2 yr old, Radar is the black/white mix (beagle/spaniel/lab ?), 9-10 yrs old. The black lab (also in my avatar) is my soulmate dog Brutus, he went to the bridge exactly a month ago today, he was 13...miss him tons.






Tanga:











Radar:


----------



## Jill (Dec 14, 2009)

These are our fur kids





First, always first, is Winston who we lost 11-12-08. He is to me as Brutus is to Sonya:






Watson (could be Winston's little brother for how he acts and is):






Wilson (full brother to Watson):






Willow:






Whitney:






Webster:






Maggie:






Kelsey:






Paisley:






Keeper:


----------



## Leeana (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a Shih Tzu who is pretty much my child, love her more then words



. She is going on three years old ..

Sassy


----------



## bcody (Dec 14, 2009)

This is my 9 year old keeshond Jaz. He is blind, deaf and diabetic and so very sweet!!






And this is my standard poodle Tex, what an awesome dog!!











This is my baby, my standard schnauzer Kaycee






and the three of them together


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 14, 2009)

Tucker who I lost a little over a year ago, also like Jill and Sonya my best friend. I miss him, but Teo helps to fill the gap!






This is Teo, 1 year old Toy Fox Terrier, he is tiny (5lbs), but he has a large kind spirit!






Teo's holiday picture.


----------



## gimp (Dec 14, 2009)

Christmas 2009






The battle of the corgwyn: "I'll do it! No, I want to do it."


----------



## anoki (Dec 14, 2009)

I will post mine...but I have to get some much anticipated (right gimp??) pictures off my camera first!!





~kathryn


----------



## dgrminis (Dec 14, 2009)

We have 5 dogs....

This is picture of my chocolate lab (Diesel) when he was younger:

And then this is a picture of our other 4 dogs - my husband's blue heeler and then our 3 pomeranians (Skeeter, Loki, Rollie and Ollie):


----------



## gimp (Dec 14, 2009)

anoki said:


> I will post mine...but I have to get some much anticipated (right gimp??) pictures off my camera first!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH anticipated...yes indeed


----------



## anoki (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, here is a very brief post of my non-horse 'kids'....

Sparta, the kitten I saved from the barn a few months ago (obviously part Siamese!)






Misfit, my 2 year old Himalayan/Ragdoll cross (from Matt!! Thanks again Matt!!)






I have another cat...who I believe is part Maine Coon, but I don't have any recent pics of him....

And then the corgi clan!!!!

Me and my Cardigan Corgis!





This was taken a couple of days ago...my Christmas picture this year!






l-r front row: Can/Am Champion Ritchi-Bubble-Gum de la Caverne des Anges (Ritchi doesn't belong to me, but he will be staying here for the rest of his life...he's my Moxie's dad), Esrohollow's Priceless (aka Cash...the newest member of the clan...and one expensive pupster), AOM Can Champion Finnshavn Bubble Gum Moxie Am/Can RN CGC (Moxie started the whole corgi 'thing'), Esrohollow Plain White Ts CGC (aka Lainey...my herding 'coach'



)

l-r back row: Can Champion Esrohollow Diamond Jane (Jane is Cash's Mom), BPIS.S Can Champion Esrohollow Hey There Delilah (Delilah just came back from a 4 1/2 month showing stint in the US).

Moxie is Mom to Jane, Lainey & Delilah.

And this picture is for gimp!










Cash & Delilah the first night Delilah met him!

~kathryn


----------



## Katiean (Dec 14, 2009)

This is Winny






Tigger and buster






Bea (the yorkie) and precious (the poodle) Presious takes care of Bea. Bea will be 12 on Jan 2nd






And then there is Cookie which is a puppy mill rescue Jap. Chin






That is not everyone but everyone I have pictures of.


----------



## Shari (Dec 14, 2009)

Sadie...






Nari... on her new favorite spot.






Mia enjoying life..






I have some Bourkes too but no photos I can easily get at right now.


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 15, 2009)

What adorable babies everyone has





Here are my little monsters





Crash (UAG-II, UWP, GRCH 'PR' Ravenloft's The Infernal Machine BST, TDI, TT, CGC, CL2-R, PennHIP, OFA)
















The picture above is Crash representing his breed at the Orange County Pet Expo. We man (dog?) our breed club booth every year and it's so fun! Crash is almost 6 now and loves going there every year.

Pazazz (CH 'PR' Larum's Pazazzi Platinum of NV, PennHIP, OFA) Pazazz is Crash's grandmother, 11 years old now and going strong. The Chihuahua is our little rescue Pixie, guessed to be about 6 or 7 years old.






Lego (Major Pointed, 'PR' Ravenloft's Return of the Jedi, PennHIP) Lego has only been shown one weekend as I've been unable to show for a couple years. But he'll be out in 2010 in conformation, rally obed, agility and weightpull. Lego is Crash's son, Pazazz's great-grandson.











And my sweet Scarlet who passed away in September. I can't believe how much I miss her, she was there for me through everything in my adult life - marriage, the birth of 4 children and everything



(UAG-I, UWPCH, GRCH 'PR' Larum's Rose Red of Backwoods TT, CGC, PennHIP, OFA)

Scarlet is pictured with my youngest daughter (who shares her name)






Sorry about the pic overload, I love to share my babies and to see everyone else's too


----------



## gimp (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh Kathryn!! That was well worth the wait. Delilah is smiling



I LOVE THAT PICTURE!!!!

And Cash...he is so darn cute at this "all ears" stage. What a great Christmas picture.

You still amaze me each year with your Christmas picture. I can't get two to cooperate and you have six not only cooperating, but with ears! I think I need to get back to obedience classes





Nancy


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok here are a few of our fur pack. This is my new little peanut Luck Loo






This is Rosie, Lucy's big sister





This is Peewee our newest rescue





These are our Shorty Jacks, Neo, Milla,



Lee Loo





Snoopy





Boo (sorry tiny pic)





Purdy(painting by Crabby Chicken)





One of the Sugar Gliders, we have 6





The goaties



Tinker one of the biggies,chillin





We do have a few more (rescue kitties and 2 more biggies but no pics on hand to share.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Dec 15, 2009)

We've got quite the extended family.

Kody (9 year old lab/chow mix)...






Diezal (1 year old border collie)...






Teddy (the newest member of our family)...






Willow (8 year old dwarf rabbit)...






Thackery Binx (7 years old)...






Prissy (7 years old)...






Taz (almost 2)...






Draco (5 years old)...






and we have a lot of our door cats too.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 16, 2009)

love seeing everybody's furkids!!

maggie (black tri) and simon, affectionately known as the lollipop kids, both earned their angel wings over the past few months. i miss them terribly but gary is taking care of them until we meet again.










this is ashley, my senior great dane and my first rescue. she is 150# of pure love.






ashley is quite the couch potato!






and this is swee' pea, my 3 year old dane, second rescue girl. she is full of mischief and never fails to keep me laughing!






it took pea a while to figure out this couch thing!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2009)

These are a couple shots of some of the puppies we have at the moment. They're half Miniature Pinscher and half "Jug" (3/4 Pug, 1/4 JRT). They're six and half weeks old now but only about 5 weeks in these photos. It's going to be soooo hard to let them go..... They're just as funny, friendly and loving as they are cute!


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 16, 2009)

I dont think that there is enough room for everyone and I dont think I have pictures of everyone. There are guinea pigs (currently 7 but I have had as many as many as 21), 10 cats, 4 dogs, 2 birds, the horses and I swear I feel like I am forgetting something...



I have some pictures but I will probably have to get back with the others.

Luca my husky Shepherd mix. Hes an awesome dog. Very fun to walk and quite a range of vocabulary. Hes also so naughty sometimes I could spit. Love this dog











Luca with Madison my other GSD. She is 11 years old and just wonderful. A lifetime friend. Her head kind of reminds me of a corgi.






Gambit my Peruvian Guinea pig. Now that I think about it, he is due for another bath...






Havanna my queen guinea pig






Gabriel (hes Gambits son - hes half peruvian half himilayan) Very cute chubby pig. Love to hug this one.






Zachary and Evie my little Peruvians. I cant stress enough how cute these guys are. I need to update my pictures though as they are looking more and more like mops these days.






My main Cat Sprite. This cat is my side kick. Generally when I am doing art work, I am sitting on my bed and she sits on my shoulders. This cat rocks!






Oliver. Half brother to Sprite. He is very shy but talks to us a lot and has the puss in boots eyes from Shrek. Not in this pic but I swear he does and its hilarious. He looks very concerned most of the time.






Our bird Casper. Loves to say "Hi Casper" and a few other things.






Clearly I need to take more/better pictures of a lot more animals. Lord knows we have em!


----------



## wildoak (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pictures!






I'll add a few of mine...

Willie and Wylie, my daughters' Papillons






Sable, my best barn kitty (in the muck bucket)






Bailey, my Papillon/Aussie mix with Willie as a pup last year when he was just over a pound!






Jan


----------



## AshleyNicole (Dec 18, 2009)

This is my pug button, He follows me around everywhere.






This is button and my lab Belle, the other pug is button's brother Kingston who is my sister's dog. I just love my two dogs, they even sleep in the bed even though button snores





I love seeing everyone's "other" pets


----------



## jayne (Dec 18, 2009)

This is our 1/2 Golden Retriever, 1/2 Border Collie named Sandy. She just turned 14 and is going strong:






We have two cats, both indoor/outdoor. The main-coonish one is Jake and he's 13. He does a great job keeping our farm rodent free:






Our other cat is a 12 year old named Katie. She is not much of a hunter but she's a great lap-sitter, which we all know is a very important job.






Now I do also have a flock of 15 hens that I consider my pets, but this one in particular is my favorite. This is Sophie. She is a little Silver Sebright hen and she faithfully lays little walnut-sized eggs. She also is my main supervisor in the barn and other outside duties. I should have called her Shadow instead:






It's fun seeing everyone's pets!!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 18, 2009)

> This is Sophie. She is a little Silver Sebright hen and she faithfully lays little walnut-sized eggs.


I love her! What pretty girl! I have 9 free range chickens, they are a lot of fun! All of them but one have names, just haven't found the right name yet for the last one. I have a few Old English Game bantams, two roosters and one hen.


----------



## jayne (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks Kim! She is such a fun little chicken...she's always walking on that bench when I'm working there fixing grain for the horses. I have to give her a little scratch to keep her out of what I'm doing! I got her at the feed store from a brooder filled with random banty chicks, so I had no idea what I was getting. I also got a little Old English Game Bantam cockerel too. His name is Colonel Sanders and he is a kick, too.

Here's a few of my chickens, with Colonel Sanders in the middle, looking to see what I'm doing in the house that they're not invited to participate in!! I never thought having chickens would be this fun!


----------



## Connie Ballard (Dec 18, 2009)

What cute pics!! Here is one of our barn cats...KeKe....who our niece saw thrown from a moving car about 8 yrs ago at the local college.


----------



## candycar (Dec 19, 2009)

LOL! you asked for it!

CupCake and Zephyr






Girl Baby






Sneakers






ButterScotch






Brownie






Riffle






Poppy






And my favorite hand raised and totally spoiled pet chicken

Chickie Bug Bug


----------

